# [GUIDE] - Der Ultimative Fraktionenguide



## Shaila (9. November 2010)

*Der ultimative Fraktionen Guide
Der Weg zum Ehrfurchtgebietenden*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

40 ehrfü**rc**htige Fraktionen*
 &#8226; *Originalname:* 40 Exalted Reputations-
&#8226; *Fraktion:* Beide
 &#8226; *Bonustitel:* Der Ehrfurchtgebietende
 Erreicht bei 40 Fraktionen einen ehrfürchtigen Ruf. 
40 Fraktionen ehrfürchtig
*
*


----------



## Shaila (9. November 2010)

_*1.0 - Allianz:*_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




- Darnssus
- Die Exodar
- Eisenschmiede
- Gnomeregangnome
- Sturmwind
- Gilneas

Dies ist wohl eine Fraktion, die jedem WoW - Spieler bekannt sein dürfte. Schon ab dem ersten Level tritt man mit dieser Fraktion in den Kontakt. Wie wir alle wissen, ist die Allianz das Gegenstück zur Horde und wie wir alle wissen, wird die Allianz jetzt und in Ewigkeit immer über der finsteren Horde stehen. Aber das nur am Rande. Wichtig ist zu erwähnen, dass es einen Rufbalken "Allianz" gibt, sowie je einen Rufbalken für das jeweilige Allianzvolk, bzw. deren Hauptstädte. Der Allianzrufbalken ist im Übrigen unsichtbar. Im Arsenal könnt ihr ihn jedoch sehen.

Der Ruf des Allianzbalkens steigt quasi automatisch bei jeder Quest, die ihr für die Allianz erfüllt. Besonders durch Weltereignisse lässt sich dieser Rufbalken gut steigern. Es ist Momentan nicht möglich, ihn komplett zu vervollständigen, also keine Panik, wenn er nicht voll wird.

**


----------



## Shaila (9. November 2010)

_*1.1 - Streitkräfte der Allianz: *_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information: *

Zu den Streitkräften der Allianz zählen die Sturmlanzengarde, der Bund von Arathor und die Silberschwingen. Für jede Fraktion gibt es ein Schlachtfeld wo man Rufpunkte sammeln kann. Bei den beiden letzteren Fraktionen ist es sehr schwer, Rufpunkte zu erhalten. Zu Classic Zeiten war dies einfacher, in der heutigen Zeit braucht man dafür aber definitiv eine Stammgruppe oder Unmengen an Zeit.

**


----------



## Shaila (9. November 2010)

_*1.5 - Classic*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1.6 - Argentumdämmerung*


*GUIDE seit Weltenbeben veraltet! Anpassungen erfolgen noch! Für Informationen zur Fraktion folgt der Diskussion über die Fraktion im Thread.*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Die Argentumdämmerung ist ein Zusammenschluss aus den verschiedensten Völkern mit dem gemeinsamen Ziel, das Böse in Azeroth zu bekämpfen, womit in erster Linie der Lichkönig, seine Seuche und die Geißel gemeint ist. Der Hauptsitz der Argentumdämmerung befindet sich in den Östlichen Pestländern bei der Kapelle des hoffnungsvollen Lichts. Die Geschichte der Argentumdämmerung hängt zusammen mit der Geschichte des Scharlachroten Kreuzzuges und des Aschenbringers. Da ich ein großer Fan dieser Geschichte bin komme ich nicht drum rum hier einen Link zu dem wohl besten Machinima aller Zeiten zu hinterlassen, der die Geschichte des Aschenbringers erzählt: Tales of the Past 1 - 3.

Hier der erste Teil des genialen Filmes, klickt euch von da aus einfach weiter durch. Leider hat diese elende Musikmafia (ich nenne sie so) den Sound beim ersten Teil entfernt, später ist aber wieder Sound vorhanden. Es lohnt sich dennoch auf jeden Fall! Ein MUST WATCH für jeden WoW - Spieler.

**


----------



## Shaila (9. November 2010)

_*1.7 - Brut Nozdormus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*__
_*Information: *

Die Brut Nozdormus sind die bronzenen Drachen und Wächter der Zeit, sie scheren sich nur wenig um die Sorgen der sterblichen Völker. 

**


----------



## Shaila (10. November 2010)

*Diese Fraktion wurde entfernt. Klickt auf den Spoiler um mehr über die damalige Fraktion zu erfahren.*





Spoiler



_*

1.8 - Stamm der Zandalari*_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wichtig:* Diese Fraktion wird bald nicht mehr verfügbar sein, es wird entweder unmöglich, Rufpunkte bei dieser Fraktion zu sammeln, oder aber der Rufbalken selber wird entfernt. Wenn ihr noch Ruf benötigt, solltet ihr euch beeilen


*Information:*

Der Stamm der Zandalari ist einer der ältesten Trollstämme der Welt und manche behaupten, dass aus diesem Stamm alle anderen Trollstämme hervorgegangen sind. Ihr Hauptsitz befindet sich auf einer Insel im nordwestlichen Schlingendorntal von wo aus sie tapfere Helden suchen, die ihnen helfen, den Blutgott Hakkar zu besiegen.

*Die genaue Geschichte des Stamms der Zandalari könnt ihr hier nachlesen!*

Der Hauptsitz der Zandalari befindet sich im Schlingendorntal auf der Insel Yojamba bei den Koordinaten 15/16. Dort befinden sich sämtliche Rüstmeister, Questgeber, Händler etc.

Der Weg, um bei dieser Fraktion einen ehrfürchtigen Status zu erlangen, ist eigentlich recht simpel.

**


----------



## Shaila (10. November 2010)

*1.9 - Hydraxianer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information: *

Die Hydraxianer sind ein Volk aus Wasserelementaren und Erzfeinde von Ragnaros und seinen Lakaien. Sie leben zurückgezogen auf einer Insel im Östlichen Azshara. Die Koordinaten betragen: 79/73. Beachtet bitte, dass diese Fraktion sehr gut mit der Fraktion "Die Thoriumbruderschaft" kombinierbar ist.

**


----------



## Shaila (10. November 2010)

*2.0 - Zirkel des Cenarius**

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Information:*

Der Zirkel des Cenarius besteht überwiegend aus Druiden, welche es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht, haben die Natur und das Leben zu beschützen. Sie befinden sich seit langer Zeit im Krieg mit den Silithiden. Der Zirkel des Cenarius ist sehr tief verankert mit der Geschichte von WoW, wenn ihr mehr darüber erfahren wollt, besucht am besten die offizielle World of Warcraft Seite.

**


----------



## Shaila (10. November 2010)

*2.1 - Thoriumbruderschaft*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:* 

Die Zwerge der Thoriumbruderschaft verkörpern den Höhepunkt der Handwerkskunst und wollen die Geheimnisse des Schwarzfels lüften. Sie sind die Erzfeinde der Dunkeleisenzwerge und der Schlüssel zu Sulfuras, dem legendären Hammer von Ragnaros. Legenden zufolge soll der Kern auch die 2 magischen Fesseln von Donnerzorn, der gesegneten Klinge des Windsuchers beherbergen, welche der Schlüssel zu einer der mächtigsten Waffen aller Zeiten sein könnte. Vor Kurzem sind Pläne für Sulfuras und Donnerzorn aufgetaucht. Wieso nicht einmal einen Blick darauf werden ? Bitte beachtet, das diese Fraktion gut mit der Fraktion "Die Hydraxianer" zu verbinden ist.

**


----------



## Shaila (10. November 2010)

_*2.2 - Holzschlundfeste*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Sie sind der letzte unverderbte Stamm der Furbolgs und wollen das Leiden ihrer Artgenossen beenden, sowie ihre Traditionen beibehalten. Sie sind in der Holzschlundfeste heimisch, welche sich in Azshara befinden. Rüstmeister, Questgeber etc. befinden sich jedoch in dem Tunnel zwischen dem Teufelswald und Winterquell.

**


----------



## Shaila (10. November 2010)

_*2.3 - Rabenholdt und das Syndikat*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Syndikat*

*Information: *

Eine Verbrecherorganisation die zum Großteil aus Menschen besteht und vom Alteracgebirge und dem Vorgebirge des Hügellands aus operiert.

**


----------



## Shaila (10. November 2010)

*Diese Fraktion wurde entfernt. Klickt auf den Spoiler um mehr über die damalige Fraktion zu erfahren.*




Spoiler



_*

2.4 - Shen'dralar*_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*WICHTIG:* Diese Fraktion wird es nicht mehr in Zukunft geben. Entweder wird es unmöglich werden, Rufpunkte bei dieser Fraktion zu erhalten, oder aber der gesamte Rufbalken wird entfernt. Wenn ihr diese Fraktion noch abschließen wollt, solltet ihr euch beeilen!

*Information:*

Die letzten Überlebenden der einst mächtigen Elfen, die in Düsterbruch leben. Sie sind immer noch sehr Weise. Angeblich wissen sie viel über Aschenbringer.

**


----------



## Shaila (10. November 2010)

_*2.5 - Dunkelmondjahrmarkt*_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Information:*

Der Dunkelmond - Jahrmarkt wird allgemein als die schwierigste Fraktion in WoW angesehen. Nur die Blutsegelbukanieren können hier mithalten. Wenn ihr eine Extremfraktion wollt, dann ist der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt die richtige Entscheidung.

Der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt ist ein Jahrmarkt, der die meiste Zeit im Jahr an geheimen Orten in Azeroth verbringt. Doch einmal im Monat, wenn Neumond ist, kommt er 5 Tage zu den Bewohnern Azeroths um diese mit seinen Waren und Attraktionen zu erfreuen. Um seine Ankunft zu verkünden, schickt der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt ein paar Tage vorher Ausrufer nach Eisenschmiede und Orgrimmar. Der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt taucht jeden Monat an einem der drei folgenden Orte auf: im Wald von Elwynn (Koordinaten = 41/69), in Mulgore (Koordinaten = 36/39), oder in den Wäldern von Terokkar (Koordinaten = 31/37).

Juni - 6.6. bis 12.6. im Wald von Elwynn 
Juli - 4.7. bis 10.7. in Donnerfels 
August - 1.8. bis 7.8. in den Wäldern von Terokkar 
September - 5.9. bis 11.9. im Wald von Elwynn 
Oktober - 2.10. bis 9.10. in Donnerfels 
November - 31.10. bis 6.11. in den Wäldern von Terokkar 
Dezember - 5.12. bis 11.12. im Wald von Elwynn

**


----------



## Shaila (10. November 2010)

*Diese Fraktionen wurden seit dem Weltenbeben entfernt. Zum Lesen der Fraktionsinhalte klickt auf den Spoiler.
*



Spoiler



_*2.6. Gelkisklan und Magramklan*_





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Allgemeine Informationen zu beiden Fraktionen:*

Viele werden sich denken:"Gelkis und Magramklan ? Was sind denn das für komische Vögel?"

Diese 2 Fraktionen sind in Desolace heimisch, der Magramklan im Osten(Koordinaten = 73/74) und der Gelkisklan im Süden(Koordinaten = 35/90) . Im Grunde sind diese Fraktionen nur für eine bzw. 2 Allianzquests von der Nijelspitze, die sich übrigens ebenfalls in Descolace befindet(Koordianten: 65/8), gedacht, wozu man eine der beiden Fraktionen auswählen und sie auf Neutral spielen muss. Hebt euch diese jedoch gut auf ihr benötigt sie für später.

Ist man bei einem der beiden Neutral, kann man eine kleine Questreihe spielen, die ein bisschen Ruf bei der jeweiligen Fraktion bringt und einige nicht nennenswerte Belohnungen. 
*
*


----------



## Shaila (10. November 2010)

_*2.7 - Blutesegelbukaniere und das Dampfdruckkartell*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Vorwort:*

Die Sache mit diesen beiden Fraktionen ist recht kompliziert. Seid euch im Klaren, darüber wie ihr vorgehen wollt, bevor ihr irgendetwas überstürzt. Ich werde diesen Guide hier aus der Sicht schreiben, dass man BEIDE Fraktionen zur gleichen Zeit auf einem ehrfürchtigen Status haben möchte, was keine leichte Aufgabe darstellt. Ihr müsst euch in jedem Fall zuerst auf die Seite der Blutsegelbukaniere schlagen, wenn ihr auf Dauer ein gutes Ansehen bei beiden Fraktionen beibehalten wollt.

**


----------



## Shaila (10. November 2010)

_*2.8 - Wintersäblerausbilder*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:* 

Eine kleine Gruppe von Nachtelfen, die in Winterquell Wintersäbler ausbildet. Das sind ganz besondere und wunderschöne Reittiere.

**


----------



## Shaila (10. November 2010)

_*2.9 - THE BURNING CRUSADE*_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*3.0 - Das Konsortium*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Informationen:*

Das Konsortium ist eine Bande von Dieben und Schmugglern, die in die Scherbenwelt kam, um von ihren Schätzen zu profitieren. Sie werden angeführt von Nexusprinz Haramad und haben mehrere Lager in der Scherbenwelt. Ihr Hauptsitz befindet sich im Nethersturm auf der Sturmsäule. Ihre Heimatwelt wurde von einem großen Dämon, der aus der endlosen Leere kam, verschlungen.

**


----------



## Shaila (11. November 2010)

_*3.1 - Das Violette Auge*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Eine geheime Organisation der Kirin Tor, welche ins Leben gerufen wurde, um Medivh und seine Arbeit auszuspionieren. Momentan untersucht sie Karazhan.

**


----------



## Shaila (11. November 2010)

_*3.2 - Die Todeshörigen*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Die Elite des Stammes der Zerschlagenen, auch "Die Aschenzungen" genannt. Sie haben sich offiziell mit Illidan Sturmgrimm verbündet, doch versuchen, ihn hinter seinem Rücken zu stürzen.

**


----------



## Shaila (11. November 2010)

_*3.3 - Die Wächter der Sande:*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Eine geheime Gruppierung des bronzenen Drachenschwarms, angeführt von Soridormi, Nozdormus Hauptgefährtin.

**


----------



## Shaila (11. November 2010)

_*3.4 - Ehrenfeste*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Die Verbliebenen der Söhne Lothars, welche als erste nach Draenor (der Scherbenwelt) kamen, Veteranen der Allianz. Die ganze Geschichte könnt ihr übrigens von Khadgar anhören, welcher sich in der Mitte von Shattrath neben Ad'al befindet.

**


----------



## Shaila (11. November 2010)

_*3.5 - Expedition des Cenarius*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Information:*

Eine Gruppe von Forschern, die vom Zirkel des Cenarius in die Scherbenwelt entsandt wurde, um die Lebensformen dort zu untersuchen.
*
*


----------



## Shaila (11. November 2010)

_*3.6 - Hüter der Zeit*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Die Hüter der Zeit sind von Nozdormus persönlich ausgewählte bronzene Drachen, die über die Höhlen der Zeit wachen.
*
*


----------



## Shaila (11. November 2010)

_*3.7 - Kurenai*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Die Geschichte der Kurenai ist lang und traurig, auf draeneiisch bedeutet "Kurenai" auch "erlöst". Sie konnten sich aus den Fängen ihrer Unterdrücker befreien und kämpfen nun für einen Platz in dieser vom Krieg gezeichneten Welt. Die gesamte Geschichte der Draenei und Kurenai könnt ihr übrigens in der Exodar in der Halle der Kristalle von einem Schamanen anhören.

**


----------



## Shaila (11. November 2010)

_*3.8 - Netherschwingen*_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Information:*

Diese Drachen entstammen der Brut von Todesschwinge und sind von purer Netherenergie erfüllt. Auch sie suchen einen Platz in der Welt und wollen den dunklen Schatten den ihr Vater auf sie wirft abwerfen. Momentan werden sie von Illidans Orcs des Drachenmals unterdrückt.

**


----------



## Shaila (11. November 2010)

_*3.9 - Ogri'la




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*_
*Information:*

Diese Oger leben im Westen des Schergrats und sind besonders Weise, was für Oger recht ungewöhnlich ist. Der Grund für ihre Weisheit ist die Strahlung der sogenannten "Apexiskristalle", die überall um ihre Heimat verstreut sind. Sie suchen Hilfe dabei, ihre neue Heimat aufzubauen und sich gegen die Legion und andere Schrecken zu verteidigen.

**


----------



## Shaila (11. November 2010)

_*4.0 - Sporeggar*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Ein friedliches Volk von Pilzwesen. Ihre Heimstätte liegt in den Zangarmarschen, sie werden durch die Sumpfgiganten sowie von den Naga immer weiter dezimiert. Ihre Hauptstadt liegt bei den Koordinaten 19/50.

**


----------



## Shaila (11. November 2010)

_*4.1 - Shattrath*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*4.2 - Aldor/Seher*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Information:*

*Aldor:*

Ein uralter Orden von Draeneipriestern, welche einst von Velen und nun von Hohepriesterin Ishana geleitet werden. Diener der Naaru und Rivalen der Seher. Sie haben ihren Hauptsitz auf der Aldorhöhe in Shattrath, dort stehen auch die NPC's für das Abgeben von Gegenständen die Rufpunkte einbringen. Der Rüstmeister steht in der Bank unterhalb der Aldorhöhe.

**


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*4.3 - Die Sha'tar*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Die Sha'tar sind eine mächtige Gruppe von Naaru, welche von Shattrath aus zusammen mit den Sehern und den Aldor herrschen.

**


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*4.4 - Himmelswache der Sha'tari*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Eine Luftoffensive von Shattrath, die sich den äußeren Bedrohungen in der Scherbenwelt widmet und sich besonders der Verteidigung der Lüfte um Shattrath verschrieben hat. Sie ist in 2 Außenposten in der Scherbenwelt vertreten. Den Ersten findet ihr in den Wäldern von Terokkar bei den Koordinaten 65/65, den Zweiten im Schergrat bei den Koordinaten 28/52 in der Nähe von Ogri'la. Um bei der Fraktion Ansehen zu erlangen und um in die jeweiligen Lager zu gelangen, benötigt ihr mindestens ein 60% Flugreittier und müsst dieses auch fliegen können.

**


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*4.5 - Offensive der Zerschmetterten Sonne *_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Die Offensive der Zerschmetterten Sonne war die letzte Offensive gegen Prinz Kael'thas und seine dunklen Machenschaften. Sie haben große Streitmächte und Anhänger in Shattrath, ihre Hauptstreitmacht jedoch lagert noch immer auf der Insel von Quel'Danas, nachdem sie Prinz Kael'thas und Kil'jaeden erfolgreich besiegt haben.

**


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*4.6 - Unteres Viertel*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Das Untere Viertel befindet sich in Shattrath und stellt fast über die Hälfte der Hauptstadt dar. Im Unteren Viertel suchen die verschiedensten Flüchtlinge Schutz vor den Gefahren der Scherbenwelt, sie sind sozusagen das Volk Shattraths, gute Taten sind schnell in aller Munde im Unteren Viertel.

**


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*4.7 - Wrath of the Lich King *_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*4.8 - Argentumkreuzzug *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Der Argentumkreuzzug ist ein Zusammenschluss, der aus der Argentumdämmerung entstanden ist. Angeführt wird er von Tirion Fordring, dem neuen Träger des Aschenbringers. Tirion hat den Orden der silbernen Hand reformiert und führt diesen ebenfalls unter dem Banner des Argentumkreuzzuges an. Gemeinsam haben sie den Lichkönig mithilfe anderer Helden Azeroths zu Fall gebracht.

**


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*4.9 - Wyrmruhpakt*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Der Wyrmruhpakt wurde vom roten Drachenschwarm ins Leben gerufen, um gegen den blauen Drachenschwarm notgedrungen zu kämpfen, da dieser unter der Führung von Malygos versuchte alle magiebegabten Sterblichen, sowie alles Magische auf der Welt zu vernichten. Der Wyrmruhpakt ist ein Zusammenschluss, bestehend aus dem roten, dem grünen, dem bronzenen und dem schwarzen Drachenschwarm. Der Hauptsitz ist der Wyrmruhtempel in der Drachenöde bei den Koordinaten (60/54). Eine Armee von Helden konnte Malygos zusammen mit dem roten Drachenschwarm bezwingen. Ob Malygos tot ist, ist bisher ungeklärt.

**


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*5.0 - Die Kalu'ak*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Die Kalu'ak sind auch bekannt als die Tuskarr. Sie sind ein friedliches Volk, welches ihren Lebensunterhalt mit Fischerei und Walfang bestreitet. Kürzlich wurden ihre Siedlungen Opfer heftiger Angriffe durch die Geißel.

**


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*5.1 - Die Söhne Hodirs *_

_Hier entsteht der Ruf - Guide für die Söhne Hodirs..._


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

*5.2 - Kirin Tor 
*
_Hier entsteht der Ruf - Guide für die Kirin Tor..._


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

*5.3 - Ritter der Schwarzen Klinge *


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

*5.4 - Die Orakel/Stamm der Wildherzen *


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

*5.5 - Expedition Valianz *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Die Expedition Valianz stellt die Hauptstreitmacht der Allianz in Nordend da. Zu ihr gehören auch zivile Fraktionen wie z.B. die Frosterben oder die Forscherliga.

**


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*5.6 - Der Silberbund *_


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*5.7 - Die Frosterben*_ 

*Information:* 

Diese Eiszwerge leben in den Sturmgipfeln und haben sich der Allianz angeschlossen. Viele Geheimnisse ranken sich um die Eiszwerge. 

**


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*5.8 - Die Forscherliga*_ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:* 

Die Forscherliga strebt danach, die Vergangenheit der Zwerge vollständig zu enthüllen und mehr über die Titanen herauszufinden. 

**


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

*5.9 - Das Äscherne Verdikt

*


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

*6.0 - Cataclysm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

*Vorteile der Fraktionen - Was bieten die einzelnen Fraktionen:
*
Die folgenden Auflistungen sollen euch zeigen, was für Vorteile die jeweiligen Fraktionen bieten.

*Allgemein:*

Im Bereich Allgemein werde ich alle Sachen aufführen, die für jede Fraktion gelten, wie z.B. Händler Rabatte.

*Auflistung der Händlerrabatte (z.B. Rüstung reparieren) pro Rufstufe:*

 Freundlich = 5% Rabatt 
Wohlwollend = 10% Rabatt 
Respektvoll = 15% Rabatt 
Ehrfürchtig = 20% Rabatt 

Diese Rabatte gelten für jede Fraktion in World of Warcraft.

*Weitere Vorteile:*

- Mehr verfügbare Händler
- Mehr Flugrouten
- Banken
- Neutrale Auktionshäuser
- Briefkästen
- Gastwirte

**


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

*8**.0 - Effektives Rufsammeln/Allgemeine Tipps/Addons/Hilfreiche Seiten*_*

*_*Dieser Abschnitt beinhaltet:*

- Wege um die Motivation bei besonders ausdauernden Fraktionen oder sehr vielen Fraktionen aufrecht zu erhalten
- Tipps durch welche sich das Rufsammeln noch beschleunigen lässt oder wie man z.B. gut Gold nebenbei macht
- Nützliche Addons
- Hilfreiche Seiten

Jene, die schon die ein oder andere schwere Fraktion hinter sich haben, dürften sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass es nicht immer leicht ist die Motivation für eine Fraktion aufrecht zu erhalten. Oft hat man das Gefühl, man will jetzt diese Fraktion weiter hochspielen, aber irgendwie reicht die Motivation dann doch nicht, um sich wirklich an die entsprechenden Orte zu begeben um dort Rufpunkte zu sammeln. Kann man so etwas vorbeugen oder zumindest abmildern ? Ja kann man! Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer faul ist, wird faul bleiben. Daran werden auch die im Folgenden aufgeführten Motivationsstützen nichts helfen. Mir jedoch haben diese Punkte oft sehr viel gebracht.


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

*9.0 - Am Rande des Wahnsinns (Die ultimative Rufherausforderung) - Abschnitt noch in Bearbeitung

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allgemeines über "Am Rande des Wahnsinns":

*Was ist denn "Am Rande des Wahnsinns" ? Diese Frage werden sich viele an diesem Punkt stellen. Es handelt sich hier um eine Heldentat. Im Erfolgssystem selber könnt ihr sie nicht ansehen, da es eben eine Heldentat ist und Heldentaten sieht man erst, wenn man sie bereits errungen hat. Darum kennen viele diese Heldentat hier nicht einmal. Es ist auch nicht irgend eine Heldentat, denn bei dieser Heldentat dürfte es sich mit Abstand um die schwerste Heldentat, ja wenn nicht sogar den schwersten Erfolg im gesamten Spiel handeln. Wenn ihr euch also wirklich an diese Herausforderung heranwagen wollt, dann überlegt es euch vorher sehr gut. Denn diese Heldentat ist nicht leicht, ich selber spiele mittlerweile schon seit fast einem Jahr, genau ihr lest richtig, einem Jahr an dieser Heldentat. Und noch immer fehlt mir eine Fraktion. 

*Es gilt Folgendes für die Heldentat zu erfüllen:*

- Ihr müsst einen ehrfürchtigen Status bei den Städten Ratscht, Beutebucht, Gadgetzan sowie der Ewigen Warte erreichen. Ihr müsst also ehrfürchtig beim gesamten Dampfdruckkartell stehen.
- Ihr müsst einen wohlwollenden Status bei den Blutsegelbukanieren erreichen
- Ihr müsst einen ehrfürchtigen Status bei dem Rabenholdtanwesen erreichen
- Ihr müsst einen ehrfürchtigen Status bei dem Dunkelmondjahrmarkt erreichen
- Ihr müsst einen ehrfürchtigen Status bei den Shen'dralar erreichen (Diese Bedingung wird mit Cataclysm entfernt, da die Fraktion entfernt wird)

*Belohnung:* Als Belohnung gibt es dann schließlich den Titel: "Die Wahnsinnige" und die Heldentat. Damit würdet ihr einen sehr seltenen Titel besitzen, denn viele schrecken vor der Heldentat zurück.
*Anmerkung:* Ihr die Fraktionen nicht zu der selben Zeit auf den angegebenen Rufstufen haben, es reicht wenn ihr eine Fraktion einmal auf dem entsprechenden Rufstatus hattet. 

*Für diese Heldentat braucht man aus rein menschlicher Sicht gesehen:*

1. Viel Geduld
2. Viel Ausdauer/Durchhaltevermögen und Nerven aus Drahtseil
3. Viel Zeit
4. Am besten gute Beziehungen um Hilfe zu bekommen
5. Gute Handelspartner

Gerade wenn ihr Punkt 1 - 3 nicht erfüllt, könnt ihr an dieser Stelle aufhören zu lesen, denn die Heldentat ist somit nicht möglich für euch. Erfüllt ihr diese Vorraussetzungen jedoch, so könntet ihr es schaffen, euch den Titel zu erspielen. Es ist ein verdammt hartes Stück Arbeit und es dauert lange...sehr lange, wobei das von der Zeit des Spielers abhängt. Auch als arbeitender Mensch ist dieser Erfolg schaffbar. Es ist alles eine Frage der Zeiteinteilung. Doch genug geredet, kommen wir zum eigentlichen Guide.


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*-Platzhalter-*_


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*-Platzhalter-*_


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*-Platzhalter-*_


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*-Platzhalter-*_


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*-Platzhalter-*_


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*-Platzhalter-*_


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*-Platzhalter-*_


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*-Platzhalter-*_


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*-Platzhalter-*_


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*-Platzhalter-*_


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*-Platzhalter-*_


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*-Platzhalter-*_


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

_*-Platzhalter-*_


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

Der Thread ist zum Posten freigegeben! Ich würde mich sehr über Meinungen zu dem Guide freuen, egal ob negativ oder positiv. Am Meisten würde es mich freuen, wenn ihr grammatikalische Fehler, inhaltliche Fehler oder aber einfach nur optische Fehler entdeckt und sie mir mitteilt. Dadurch wird gewährleistet, dass der Guide frei von Fehlern ist.

In diesem neu aufgesetzten Guide wurde JEDER Guide überarbeitet. Optisch wurde vieles verbessert. Nun kann man direkt zu dem Guide springen, zu dem man möchte, dazu muss man einfach im Inhaltsverzeichnis auf einen Guide klicken. Somit ist Schluss mit ewiger Scrollerei. Ich komme damit den Leuten entgegen, die sich über die Unübersichtlichkeit beschwert haben. Viele viele Rufdaten wurden angepasst, viele genauere Details wurden eingebaut. Es wurde Platz für die Cataclysm Guides geschaffen.

Außerdem folgen hier drinnen bald noch 2 "Spezial Guides", vielleicht auch noch mehr. Der eine wird sich darum drehen, wie man möglichst effektiv farmt und wie man die Motivation aufbringen kann z.B: Insane durchzuhalten. Es wird auch ein Guide zum Wahnsinnigen folgen, ebenso wird eine Auflistung aller Erfolge/Mounts/Pets/Gegenstände folgen, die man durch den Weg zum Ehrfürchtigen erhalten kann. Seid gespannt, es kommt noch so einiges. Je nachdem, wie ich Lust und Zeit habe.

Bitte besucht doch auch meine anderen Guides hier im Forum. Bei Fragen oder auch einfach nur zum Reden einfach eine PM an mich schreiben!

Schöne Grüße und viel Erfolg mit dem Guide!


----------



## bzzzu (13. November 2010)

Wow...einer der ausführlichsten Rufguides, die ich je gesehen habe! Wirklich eine schöne Sache, super Arbeit von dir.


----------



## Lornorr (14. November 2010)

sehr, sehr toll gemacht!
respekt!


----------



## Chrisjee (14. November 2010)

Danke!
Mehr ist da nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Shaila (15. November 2010)

Danke für das Lob, ich weiss es zu schätzen.


----------



## Shaila (15. November 2010)

**UPDATE - 15.11.2010**

Es wurden massig Rechtschreibfehler entfernt. Dies geschah aufgrund des sehr hilfreichen Buffed Users bzzzu. In der noch folgendes Dankes und Quellenliste, werde ich solche Personen mit aufnehmen.

Außerdem wurden Inhalte bei den Netherschwingen hinzugefügt.


----------



## Shaila (15. November 2010)

**UPDATE - 15.11.2010*

Danksagung und Quellen/Hilfreiche Seiten hinzugefügt. Es können noch weitere Danksagungen etc. folgen, je größer der Guide noch wird.
*


----------



## Buschy aka Serina (16. November 2010)

Top sowas hab ich schon lange gesucht =)
Danke dafür und weiter so!


----------



## b0nz03 (17. November 2010)

hmm da es ein "fraktionsguide" ist solltest du auch horde mit einbeziehen da es so kein allgemeiner guide ist sondern ein einseitiger guide!




so nebenbei brauchste für allies eh nix machen weil sie sowas nie packen würden weil die mobs sind ja nit afk die man verhauen muss 

naja bei uns ists zumindest so das die allies nix packen wenn der gegner nich afk is oder die allies nich min mit 5 leuten auf 1 prügeln.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

Wow!
Da steckt wirklich viel Arbeit drinne!
Ausführlich, gut zu verstehen, visuell schön gestaltet.
Danke dafür, der Guide ist echt klasse


----------



## Shaila (17. November 2010)

* UPDATE 17.11.2010*

Der erste Teil des Insaneguides wurde veröffentlicht, es handelt sich jedoch nicht um die finale Version. Es kommen noch mehr Links dazu, es wird noch alles ein weng deutlicher formuliert etc.


----------



## Hufenbart (19. November 2010)

Boah..ich bin einfach nur sprachlos!!! oO
Der beste Ruf-Guide, den ich bisher gelesen habe!! RESPEKT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluewhiteangel (19. November 2010)

Hallo,
 netter Guide, hast dir viel Mühe gegeben. Ich hätte noch ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge:

 - Bleib bitte objektiv, ich lese zwar heraus, dass du Vollblutallianzler bist, aber es gibt genauso Gegenstücke, denen es nicht Gefallen wird, als Abschaum deklariert zu werden.
 - Natürlich ist das Pushen der Hordefraktionen im Prinzip das Gleiche, du könntest evtl. die Standpunkte der Horde-Stoffabgeber noch aufnehmen.
 - Ruf Pushen durchs Alteractal war vor dem Turnier die schnellste Variante an Ruf zu kommen, insbesondere an OG-Ruf (als Allianzler SW?). Auch sehr nützlich, wenn der Char noch keine 80 ist oder man lieber Pvp macht. Ich wünsch mir den Teil ein wenig ausführlicher.
 - Meinen Erfahrungen nach ist bei Insane als "Banktwink" ein Dk wirklich zu empfehlen, da man nicht viel leveln braucht, um auf 65 zu kommen und somit seinen Beruf auf max. Level pushen kann. Sehr praktisch, wenn man keinen Inschriftler/Kräuterkundler hat, hierbei natürlich zum Farmen der Low-Kräuter. Die "besten" Northrend-Kräuter sind Schlangenzunge und Eisdorn, Eisdorn ist auf vielen Servern sehr billig. Von Tigerlilie und Co ist eher abzuraten, da man kaum Schneegestöbertinte bekommt und Meerestinte nicht mehr dropped als bei eben genannten. Meerestinte in Schneegestöbertinte einzutauschen lohnt wirklich erst nach einem gewissen Preis.
- Bei deinem Dampfdruckkartell finde ichs schade, dass du gar nicht aufs Stoff abgeben eingehst. Viele interessiert der Ruf bei den Blutseglern nicht mehr, glaubs mir. Es gibt schöne Berechnungen, die man hier einfügen kann und es wäre schade um deinen Guide, denn so scheint er recht vollständig.
- Um nochmal zu Insane zurück zu kommen... Bei Rabenholdt schreibst du immer nur von einem mobilen Briefkasten, ich finde es jedes Mal praktisch, wenn ein Ingifreund mir nicht nur Moll-E, sondern auch Jeeves beim Abgeben direkt vor die Nase stellt, da der Belohnungsgegenstand einzigartig ist. Da schmeißt man ansonsten gut und gerne ein paar Gold weg...
- Ein Direktlink bei deiner Kategorie Insane zu den Fraktionen wäre auch hilfreich.(Am besten da, wo die die Rufvorraussetzungen auflistest)
- Beim Insane gibts noch 2 kleine Fehlerchen.. "1. Viel Gedult" und unter Punkt 5 "zu jeder Zeit Verpfelgung kaufen"
- Ansonsten, der Komplettheit halber, kann man die Verzauberungen der Shendralar bei den Zandalari nochmal gegen Ruf eintauschen. Da alles entfernt wird ists auch nur ne kleine Randbemerkung nebenbei 
- Eine kleine Anmerkung, dass Hydraxianer und Thoriumbruderschaft gut kombinierbar sind, wäre noch nett. Jedenfalls im Abschnitt der Hydraxianer  Dort geht auch dein Spoiler nicht, keine Ahnung obs beabsichtigt ist, da du ja schreibst, dass man das nicht mehr machen kann.
- Als Addon für Insane möcht ich dir noch Auktionator ans Herz legen. Dort kann man Kategorien für Karten, Kräuter, Tinten usw. machen, man muss nicht alles einzeln eintippen(was echt zeitintensiv ist!) Wenn du magst, such ichs auch noch raus.

Ich schaus mir bei Gelegenheit nochmal genauer an, das ist mir nur beim Überfliegen aufgefallen 
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir irgendwo helfen. 
Liebe Grüße,
Kiri


----------



## Shaila (19. November 2010)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> netter Guide, hast dir viel Mühe gegeben. Ich hätte noch ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge:
> 
> - Bleib bitte objektiv, ich lese zwar heraus, dass du Vollblutallianzler bist, aber es gibt genauso Gegenstücke, denen es nicht Gefallen wird, als Abschaum deklariert zu werden.
> ...



Vielen lieben Dank für die vielen Verbesserungen, ich werde mich heute Nachmittag/Abend mal ransetzen wenn ich wieder zuhause bin und das verbessern. Beim Kartell muss ich gucken ob ich den Stoff da mit aufnehme. Mal sehen was sich machen lässt. Für weitere Verbesserungen bin ich weiterhin sehr dankbar.


----------



## Shaila (19. November 2010)

Achja, dass mit der Allianz am Anfang ist auch eher ironisch gemeint, ich hätte gedacht man erkennt das.

P.S: Komme heute nicht mehr zum Bearbeiten, da ich auf Geburtstag bin.


----------



## Crush351 (20. November 2010)

Superausführlicher Guide, echt spitze.
Wieviele Jahre hast dafür gebraucht?


----------



## Shaila (20. November 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Superausführlicher Guide, echt spitze.
> Wieviele Jahre hast dafür gebraucht?



An dem Guide wird seit Anfang 2009 geschrieben.


----------



## Shaila (20. November 2010)

*UPDATE - 20.11.2010*

- Umfrage hinzugefügt um zusätzliches Feedback über den Guide zu erhalten und zu wissen, ob es sich lohnt die Hordenfraktionen aufzunehmen
- bluewhiteangel in die Dankesliste aufgenommen
- Todesritter als "Insane - Charakter" beim Insaneguide hinzugefügt
- Rechtschreibfehler beim Insaneguide korrigiert
- Verzauberungen der Shendralar beim Stamm der Zandalari hinzugefügt
- Anmerkung bei Hydraxianern und der Thoriumbruder schaft hinzugefügt, das diese gut kombinierbar sind
- Spoler bei den Hydraxianern funktioniert jetzt
- Auctionator als Addon beim Insaneguide hinzugefügt
- Verlinkung auf Sulfuras und Donnerzorn Guide bei der Thoriumbruderschaft hinzugefügt.

EDIT: 10% Buff der Menschen bei der Einleitung hinzugefügt.


----------



## Shaila (20. November 2010)

Hier ein kleine Geheimtipp von Shalandriya (Das bin ich ):

Während des Pilgerfestes gibt es einen 10% Rufbonusbuff den man sich immer wieder holen kann. Dieser hält eine Stunde. Gerade für Leute, die "Am Rande des Wahnsinns" machen, sollte das sehr wichtig sein. Jedenfalls werde ich meine Plunderkisten jetzt alle mit dem Buff abgeben und somit einiges sparen.


----------



## Duselette (22. November 2010)

ein Super Guide. Schade dass ich vorm lesen des Guides "Der Ehrfurchtgebietende" geworden bin. Für den "Insane" fehlt mir aber die Zeit und Motivation.


----------



## Nexilein (22. November 2010)

Respekt, habe den Guide ja schon auf eurer Gildenpage bewundern können.
Schade, dass die Ruflandschaft ab Mittwoch wohl etwas farbloser sein wird als bisher :-(


----------



## improwars (22. November 2010)

Also erstmal dickes Lob für die ja doch hartnäckige Arbeit. Ich finde den Guide Klasse, bin zwar schon Ehrfurchtgebietender und hab vorher rpguides.de gegrindet aber so alles auf einen Blick ist echt super Klasse. 

Ich kenne auch jmd. der gerade an den 40 Fraktionen sitz und sich hier sicher den einen oder anderen Tip abholen wird.


----------



## Tamîkus (22. November 2010)

hast sehr jut gemacht ...



VOTE FOR STICKY !


----------



## I LOVE 13 (23. November 2010)

oo


----------



## Shaila (24. November 2010)

Der nächste Patch ist nun Life. Updates des Guides werden nun Tag für Tag folgen. Ich bin hier auf das Feedback anderer ANGEWIEßEN, da ich wohl nicht alles überprüfen werden kann. Nur Blizzard weiss, wie viele Änderungen die verschiedenen Fraktionen betreffen. Aber ein update kann ich schon machen:

- Die Fraktion Shendralar wurde entfernt, der Guide wird von nun an in einen Spoiler gepackt
- Die Fraktion Stamm der Zandalar wurde entfernt, der Guide wird von nun an in einen Spoiler gepackt

Und vielen Dank an all das nette Feedback bisher.


----------



## Sir Wagi (24. November 2010)

Sehr nice ! Danke für die Mühe  ...


----------



## Nexilein (24. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Der nächste Patch ist nun Life. Updates des Guides werden nun Tag für Tag folgen. Ich bin hier auf das Feedback anderer ANGEWIEßEN, da ich wohl nicht alles überprüfen werden kann. Nur Blizzard weiss, wie viele Änderungen die verschiedenen Fraktionen betreffen. Aber ein update kann ich schon machen:



Ich war gerade im Düsterbruch und konnte meinen alten Schlüssel nicht benutzen um Knot zu befreien. Ein neuer ist auch nicht gedroppt. Außerdem gibt die Gerbemittel Quest keinen Ruf beim Dampfdruckkartell.

Nur so am Rande (des Wahnsinns): 
Die Shen'dralar stehen immernoch in der Bibliothek rum, die allerdings nur von DB West aus betretbar ist. Die Verbindungstür zu DB Nord ist zu. Die Texte der NPCs sind gleichgeblieben und drehen sich immernoch um gestohlene Bücher. 
Ursprünglich dachte ich ja an gravierende Veränderungen in der Instanz, aber wenn ich das jetzt sehe kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Es wäre ein Klacks gewesen die Shen'dralar als Fraktion beizubehalten...


----------



## Muh-Q (25. November 2010)

Für die Allianzfraktionen (inkl. Gilneas) kannst du jetzt auch die Wappenröcke anführen. In jeder Hauptstadt nahe des Greifenmeisters steht ein Rüstmeister der günstig Umhänge, Taschen und den jeweiligen Wappenrock verkauft. Dieser funktioniert genauso wie die Wappenröcke in Nordend. Getestet hab ich schon normale Nordend Dungeons und Nordend HC. Zusammen mit questen in der alten Welt bin ich dadurch schon kurz vor respektvoll bei Gilneas.


----------



## Shaila (25. November 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Ich war gerade im Düsterbruch und konnte meinen alten Schlüssel nicht benutzen um Knot zu befreien. Ein neuer ist auch nicht gedroppt. Außerdem gibt die Gerbemittel Quest keinen Ruf beim Dampfdruckkartell.
> 
> Nur so am Rande (des Wahnsinns):
> Die Shen'dralar stehen immernoch in der Bibliothek rum, die allerdings nur von DB West aus betretbar ist. Die Verbindungstür zu DB Nord ist zu. Die Texte der NPCs sind gleichgeblieben und drehen sich immernoch um gestohlene Bücher.
> Ursprünglich dachte ich ja an gravierende Veränderungen in der Instanz, aber wenn ich das jetzt sehe kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Es wäre ein Klacks gewesen die Shen'dralar als Fraktion beizubehalten...



Am jüngsten Tag habe ich die Nacht auch in der Bibliothek der Shen'dralar überdauert. Ich habe mich auch gefragt, wieso es unter diesem Umständen überhaupt sein musste, die Fraktion zu entfernen. Was das Kartell betrifft, so ist somit dann wohl die effektivste Rufmethode weggefallen. Leider kann ich zurzeit nicht in das Spiel, weil mein Internet nicht die WoW Patches runterladen kann und auch allgemein gibt es Probleme mit meinem PC und dem Spiel.


----------



## dreifragezeichen (25. November 2010)

erstmal ein *FETTES* GZ an dir, der guide ist oder wird für erfolgsjäger die 2te bibel... es ist alles drin(hoffe ich mal) und super aufgebaut... nur eins passt mir nicht... ich bin KEIN erfolgsjäger. man erkennt das du sehr sehr viel zeit mit diesem guide verbracht hast. deswegen 

R E S P E K T

ich hoffe du machst in cata weiter damit...

deswegen 

/vote 4 sticky​


----------



## clone1 (26. November 2010)

toller guide, nun möcht ich dir feedback geben für verbesserungen seit 4.03a

Für die Holzschlundfeste ist
mir ist aufgefallen das man nun, wenn man respektvoll ist, für die mobs immernoch ruf bekommt, sprich es geht erheblich schneller, außerdem gibt es ein paar mehr quest, aber welche das sind weiß ich nicht, aber gefühlt find ich schon das es mehr sind.

Edit: nun ist mir auch aufgefallen das wenn man federn bzw Gebetsperlen abgibt, für 5 stück nicht mehr 150 wie gewohnt bekommt, sondern 2000 bekommt


----------



## Mabby (26. November 2010)

sehr, sehr guter Guide
klasse gemacht, nur nicht ultimativ! wäre er ultimativ, wären auch die Hordenfraktionen dabei ;-)
einziger Kritikpunkt von mir =)


----------



## disco_0711 (26. November 2010)

toller guide. kurze Anmerkung, die AQ Questreihe gibt es nicht mehr, daher von der Seite keinen Ruf für die Brut mehr.


----------



## Shaila (26. November 2010)

clone1 schrieb:


> toller guide, nun möcht ich dir feedback geben für verbesserungen seit 4.03a
> 
> Für die Holzschlundfeste ist
> mir ist aufgefallen das man nun, wenn man respektvoll ist, für die mobs immernoch ruf bekommt, sprich es geht erheblich schneller, außerdem gibt es ein paar mehr quest, aber welche das sind weiß ich nicht, aber gefühlt find ich schon das es mehr sind.
> ...



Danke für den Hinweiss. Sobald ich endlich wieder spielen kann werde ich das nachprüfen.

Wobei ich das eher als massive Verschlechterung ansehe. Schade.


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (27. November 2010)

Hammer Guide! Respekt! Hätte es nicht besser machen können!

Zu den Städte-Wappenröcken:
Da es jetzt Wappenröcke gibt, wurden die NPCs zum Stoff abgeben entfernt.
Wenn man z.B. den Wappenrock von Gil'neas in einer low-Ini, z.B. Flammenschlund, trägt, bekommt man pro Elite-mob 15 Ruf, pro Boss 300 Ruf und bei Non-Elite Mobs (glaube ich) 3 Ruf. Geht soweit ich weiß in jeder beliebigen Ini 

Außerdem, jetzt bekommt man für das Questen bei z.B. Darnassus sehr schnell Ruf bei den anderen Städten wie Sturmwind, aber nur bis Freundlich 5999/6000, den Rest mit Wappenröcken oder Quests. Ich kam bei allen Städten mit einem Nachtelf Mage Twink schon vor dem Abschließen der Dunkelküste auf 5999 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen, den Guide ein bischen zu verbessern


----------



## Shaila (27. November 2010)

SwampyDraco102 schrieb:


> Hammer Guide! Respekt! Hätte es nicht besser machen können!
> 
> Zu den Städte-Wappenröcken:
> Da es jetzt Wappenröcke gibt, wurden die NPCs zum Stoff abgeben entfernt.
> ...



Weiss jemand ob die Levelstufe eine Rolle spielt oder kann man praktisch auch in Lowlevel Instanzen Ruf sammeln ?


----------



## Groshmak (27. November 2010)

/vote for Sticky

..mehr gibt's dazu nicht zu sagen


----------



## clone1 (27. November 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, ist das genauso, wie mit den nordend röcken

nur in instanzen für dein eigenes level, ausprobiert habe ich es nicht


----------



## Cantharion (27. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob die Levelstufe eine Rolle spielt oder kann man praktisch auch in Lowlevel Instanzen Ruf sammeln ?



Levelstufe spielt KEINE Rolle.
Habe mit meinem Krieger (lvl 52) im Verlies ruf bekommen.


----------



## Phisch (28. November 2010)

clone1 schrieb:


> toller guide, nun möcht ich dir feedback geben für verbesserungen seit 4.03a
> 
> Für die Holzschlundfeste ist
> mir ist aufgefallen das man nun, wenn man respektvoll ist, für die mobs immernoch ruf bekommt, sprich es geht erheblich schneller, außerdem gibt es ein paar mehr quest, aber welche das sind weiß ich nicht, aber gefühlt find ich schon das es mehr sind.
> ...



Diese Aussage kann ich bestätigen!
Bei Holzschlundfeste bzw. Sporregar kann man nun innerhalb von ca 1 Stunde auf Ehrfürchtig farmen, jedoch haben sich die NPC´s für die Holzschlundfeste umplaziert, sprich die Koordinaten stimmen nicht mehr überein! Das bitte aktualisieren!

Jedoch geben die Quests in Winterspring für das Mount immer noch "nur" 250 Ruf pro abgeben, aber es scheint als würden alle Fraktionen, die nicht mit Insane oder Winterquellsäbler zusammenhängen, bei abgeben von Items um 100!!! % mehr Ruf gewähren!

Erhöhter Ruf bei:
Holzschlundfeste
Sporregar ( hier scheiden sich die Meinungen, angeblich mehr Ruf, aber bei mir irgendwie nicht ganz, verstehs grad selber nicht...)
Thoriumbruderschaft! (Einfach 25 Lava/Feuerkerne kaufen, in BRT rein zum Rüstmeister bei der Bar, abgeben und freuen  )

Nicht erhöht bei: 
Frostsäbler Ruf
Skettis sprich Himmelswache der Shatari!

Also mein Tipp an dich, gehe alle Classic Fraktionen, wo man für Ruf etwas abgeben kann, nochmals durch und aktualisiere den Guide so!

MFG Phisch


----------



## Shaila (28. November 2010)

Phisch schrieb:


> Diese Aussage kann ich bestätigen!
> Bei Holzschlundfeste bzw. Sporregar kann man nun innerhalb von ca 1 Stunde auf Ehrfürchtig farmen, jedoch haben sich die NPC´s für die Holzschlundfeste umplaziert, sprich die Koordinaten stimmen nicht mehr überein! Das bitte aktualisieren!
> 
> Jedoch geben die Quests in Winterspring für das Mount immer noch "nur" 250 Ruf pro abgeben, aber es scheint als würden alle Fraktionen, die nicht mit Insane oder Winterquellsäbler zusammenhängen, bei abgeben von Items um 100!!! % mehr Ruf gewähren!
> ...



Danke auch wenn das eine sehr traurige Nachricht ist.


----------



## Phisch (28. November 2010)

Bitte meinen Post verfolgen, ich editiere immer wieder was dazu!

Offenbar wurde der Ruf nur bei Fraktionen gesteigert, bei denen man hinsichtlich anderer Erfolge keinen Bonus bekommt, soll heißen, bei Fraktionen der Rüstmeister Mounts verkaufen oder deren Erfolg zu Insane zählt !
Ganz bestätigen kann ich diese These noch nicht, es scheint aber so zu sein!


----------



## Shaila (28. November 2010)

**UPDATE - 28.11.2010*
*
- Rüstmeister der Allianz in "Vorteile/Belohnungen/Erfolge" aufgenommen
- Hauptstadtfraktionen aktualisiert
- Shen'dralar und Stamm der Zandalari Rüstmeister aus "Vorteile/Belohnungen/Erfolge" entfernt
- Shen'dralr und Stamm der Zandalari Guides in Spoiler gepackt
- Holzschlundfeste aktualisiert
- Dampfdruckkartell aktualisiert
- Blutsegelbukaniere aktualisiert

Ich bitte die Leser des Guides entsprechende genannte Passagen noch einmal auf Richtigkeit bzw. fehlende Teile zu überprüfen.


----------



## Morvkeem (29. November 2010)

Kann es sein das die Methode "Absyssischer Rat" (?) beim Zirkel des Cenarius nicht funktioniert, denn ich kann keine quest annehemen "Standesmedaillon des Schattenhammerkultisten" herzustellen?!

Bzw. weiss ich nicht wo es die quests gibt, die Buffed datenbank spuckt dazu auch nichts aus.


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (29. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob die Levelstufe eine Rolle spielt oder kann man praktisch auch in Lowlevel Instanzen Ruf sammeln ?



Korrektur zu meinem Beitrag:

Hab das jetzt mal ausführlich getestet.

Die Angaben stimmen, bis auf die 3 Ruf für kleine, denn für non-Elite gibts keinen Ruf.

Für graue Mobs/Bosse gibts nur 1/5 des normalen Rufs, also 3 Pro Elite, Boss bringt 60 Ruf (Glaube ich, nie genau hingeguckt bei kleineren Beträgen, außerdem kommt sowas beim Twinken eher selten) 

Außerdem gibt es - und das könnte man hinzufügen - den Wappenrock von Gilneas in Darnassus, neben dem Portal von Rut'theran, was auch viele nicht wissen...
Und zu den Anfangsquestgebieten: Man kann nur mit seiner eigenen Rasse die Startgebiet-Quests machen, z.B. nur als Nachtelf die Quests auf Teldrassil etc. Außerdem kann man als Todesritter nicht mal das eigene Startgebiet nachquesten (leider).

Mehr fällt mir grade auch nicht ein...


----------



## Fremder123 (30. November 2010)

Bedeutet dass, das man beim Dampfdruckkartell keine Stoffe mehr abgeben kann bis neutral?! Wenn ja nehm ich mir nen Strick, weil ich das eigentlich (nach der Blutsegel-Heldentat) noch machen wollte, aber immer zu bequem dafür war. >.< Okay, also dann Piraten farmen bis die Augen mandelförmig werden. -.-


----------



## Shaila (30. November 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Bedeutet dass, das man beim Dampfdruckkartell keine Stoffe mehr abgeben kann bis neutral?! Wenn ja nehm ich mir nen Strick, weil ich das eigentlich (nach der Blutsegel-Heldentat) noch machen wollte, aber immer zu bequem dafür war. >.< Okay, also dann Piraten farmen bis die Augen mandelförmig werden. -.-



Ich war selbst in Düsterbruch und konnte es auch kaum glauben, aber entsprechende Quests wurden entfernt oder geben keinen Ruf mehr. Das ist Fakt. Demnach wird wohl die einzige effektive möglichkeit darin bestehen Piraten zu töten und diese Methode muss ich auch noch überprüfen. In Tanaris wurden viele Piraten ausgelöscht, wie es anderen Gebieten ergangen ist weiss ich nicht. Das Dampfdruckkartell scheint also extrem schwerer geworden zu sein, was ich ziemlich genial finde. Anere Fraktionen wie die Holzschlundfeste und die Thoriumbruderschaft sind ja viel einfacher geworden.

P.S.: Nochmal richtig gelesen. Aber JA! Die Stoffquests konnte ich bisher auch nicht wieder entdecken.


----------



## Fremder123 (30. November 2010)

Argh, ich könnt mich ohrfeigen... wie konnte ich nur so dämlich sein?! Hatte den Blutsegeladmiral vor einiger Zeit gemacht und war folgerichtig hasserfüllt beim Dampfdruckkartell. Hab dann im Zuge der AQ-Pre-Reihe (und für mein geliebtes Noggenfogger-Elixier^^) Gadgetzan mit Hilfe der Stoffe (vorwiegend aus dem AH) wieder auf neutral gebracht, die anderen Fraktionen des Kartells sind aber nach wie vor auf hasserfüllt. Und analog dem nur allzu wahren Spruch "Morgen morgen, nur nicht heute..." hab ich das Hochziehen von Beutebucht immer wieder rausgeschoben, da ich nicht davon ausging, dass der Stoff-NPC entfernt wird. Und jetzt rächt sich diese Bequemlichkeit und es heißt nicht nur Powerfarmen für den Winterquellsäbler, sondern auch noch für Beutebucht. *argh* Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal dass es Quests im "neuen" Schlingendorntal gibt, die nebenbei Beutebucht steigern.^^

Gestern Abend noch schnell die Holzschlundfeste von wohlwollend auf ehrfürchtig gebracht und damit den Diplomaten ergattert, war wirklich ein Witz. Ich würde ja sagen dass diese Fraktion nun lächerlich geworden ist... nehme es, sollte das Dampfdruckkartell wirklich soviel schwerer geworden sein, aber dankend als Ausgleich dessen.^^


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (30. November 2010)

sehr schöner guide den du da geschrieben hast 

ich hab ne kleine Anmerkung zum Insane-Teil deines Guides... Und zwar unter 9.6. schreibst du die Rubinschuhe aus Kara. Ich weiß nicht ob sich das mit 4.0.3 geändert hat, aber davor haben die sich noch die Abklingzeit mit dem Ruhestein geteilt.

Gruß j0h4nN3$


----------



## Shaila (1. Dezember 2010)

Update 1.12.2010:

- Gelkisklan wurde als Fraktion entfernt
- Magramklan wurde als Fraktion entfernt


----------



## Shaila (1. Dezember 2010)

- Argentumdämmerungsguide veraltet
- Thoriumsbruderschaftguide veraltet (Falsche Rufzahlen)
- Dampfdruckkartell zum Teil veraltet (Möglicherweise falsche Koordinaten und Rufpunkte)
- Hydraxianer möglicherweise veraltet (Falsche Rufzahlen und Koordinaten)
- Zirkel des Cenarius möglicherweise veraltet
- Brut Nozdormus möglicherweise veraltet

- Insanefraktionen sowie Wintersäblerausbilder anscheinend unberührt von Veränderungen

Über weitere fehlende Zahlen und Koordinaten sowie Daten bei den genannten Fraktionen würde ich mich freuen. Der Rest des Guides sollte auf dem aktuellsten Stand sein.


----------



## Fremder123 (1. Dezember 2010)

Gestern mal in Winterquell gewesen... der Stoff-Fritze für Ruf bei der Ewigen Warte steht noch da!!! Schlingendorntal war ich noch nicht, aber dann steigt ja die Hoffnung dass dort auch noch einer sein könnte - oder Blizz hat den in Winterquell übersehen.^^

Ach ja, ich werd heut Abend mal den Geschmolzenen Kern aufsuchen. Falls sich da ruftechnisch was geändert hat (von respektvoll auf ehrfürchtig), teil ich es morgen mit.


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (1. Dezember 2010)

Die Quest für das Ogergerbemittel gibt es noch, man braucht aber NUR noch das Gerbemittel, und es gibt meines Wissens nach immer nur das eine die Ebene drüber. Habs leider noch nicht bekommen... abwarten, vllt gibts ja noch Ruf!
Außerdem gibts insgesamt 1000 Ruf für jede Goblinfraktion bei 2 Dungeonquests in Zul'farrak.


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> - Hydraxianer möglicherweise veraltet (Falsche Rufzahlen und Koordinaten)
> 
> Über weitere fehlende Zahlen und Koordinaten sowie Daten bei den genannten Fraktionen würde ich mich freuen. Der Rest des Guides sollte auf dem aktuellsten Stand sein.


Ich hab mich gestern am späten Abend mal wieder solo durch MC (bis Golemagg, danach wurde es dann zu spät) geprügelt und kann sagen: was die Hydraxianer betrifft kannst Du beruhigt sein (zumindest von respektvoll bis ehrfürchtig), es hat sich - leider - nichts geändert. Gibt nach wie vor nur 100 Ruf für Lucifron/ Magmadar/ Gehennas (Manno, der Gute ist immer wieder hart mit seinem heilungsverringernden Debuff und hat mich wieder 2 Wipes und etliche Nerven gekostet^^)/ Garr/ Baron Geddon/ Shazzrah und 150 für Golemagg (der Zweitschlimmste nach Gehennas, viel eingehender Schaden, der immer höher wird). Für Herold/ Majordomus und Raggi wurde es mir nach Mitternacht dann zu spät, werd ich heut machen. Aber da wird sich auch nix geändert haben.

Passt also wie es im Guide steht.

P.S. Super Guide, viel und vor allem tolle Arbeit - hat mir schon so manches Mal helfen können. Weiter so.^^


----------



## Shaila (3. Dezember 2010)

- Rabenholdt aktualisiert
- Dampfdruckkartell weiter angepasst
- Allianzguide kleine Verbesserungen


----------



## Fremder123 (3. Dezember 2010)

Kleine Anmerkung zu Hydraxianer (gestern die letzten 3 Bosse gelegt): Ragnaros selbst bringt 200 Ruf.


----------



## clone1 (4. Dezember 2010)

nachdem ich segende Schlucht und brennende Steppe durchgequestet habe, einmal ne info zur thoriumbruderschaft.
ich begann bei freundlich ( da war ich, weil ich vor 4.03a die quest dort gemacht hatte und von neutral auf freundlich war)
nachdem ich die eine quest reihe in der brennenden Steppe durch hatte, war ich wohlwollend, also da gabs ca. insgesamt 6k ruf
und in der segenden schlucht dann nochmal ca. 25k ruf, sodass ich nach dem questen bei 13/21k Respektvoll bin.

Desweiteren kann man nun bei Meisterschmied Burninate ( 38,28) Thoriumspitze Dunkeleisenrückstände abgeben,
für 4 gibt es 60 ruf
für 100 gibt es 1500 ruf
d.h. pro dunkeleisenrückstand gibt es 15 ruf

Gruß
clone1


----------



## Shaila (4. Dezember 2010)

clone1 schrieb:


> nachdem ich segende Schlucht und brennende Steppe durchgequestet habe, einmal ne info zur thoriumbruderschaft.
> ich begann bei freundlich ( da war ich, weil ich vor 4.03a die quest dort gemacht hatte und von neutral auf freundlich war)
> nachdem ich die eine quest reihe in der brennenden Steppe durch hatte, war ich wohlwollend, also da gabs ca. insgesamt 6k ruf
> und in der segenden schlucht dann nochmal ca. 25k ruf, sodass ich nach dem questen bei 13/21k Respektvoll bin.
> ...



Danke für die Infos, also ist diese Fraktion auch mehr oder weniger ein Witz nun. Werde es die Tage aktualisieren.


----------



## Naho (5. Dezember 2010)

Also ich weiß nicht ob das nur bei mir so ist , aber ich kann keine Dunkeleisenrückstände bei dem im Guide genannten NPC abgeben für Ruf ich bin 2,8k Freundlich


----------



## clone1 (5. Dezember 2010)

das ist bei allen so, du musst vorher die Segende Schlucht durchquesten und erst wenn du da die end questreihe fertig hast, erscheint bei dem ein blaues fragezeichen wo du die rückstände einlösen kannst


----------



## Naho (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin jz sowieso schon Respektvoll da man auch schon Feuer/Lavakerne ab der Rufstufe freundlich abgeben kann


----------



## benwingert (6. Dezember 2010)

kleine anmerkung zum sporregar guide:
die sumpflordranken bis freundlich droppen seit 4.0.3a im gebiet "das pilzgeflecht" DEUTLICH besser. (ca 50%)
MfG


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Dezember 2010)

Buffed-Artikel http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Cataclysm-Probleme-werden-mit-neuem-Hotfix-vom-08122010-behoben-Patchnotes-zum-neuen-Cataclysm-Hotfix-803462/

Unterpunkt "Quests & Kreaturen: Alte Welt"

- Quests für die Hydraxianer wurden endgültig abgeschaltet.

Keine Ahnung, obs schon eingearbeitet ist, darum weise ich einfach mal drauf hin. Schöner Mist, jetzt muss ich die restlichen 14k Ruf doch in MC zusammenquälen, hatte die Quests extra bis respektvoll aufgehoben. >.<


----------



## Mijelikki (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe noch nie einen so guten und übersichtlichen Fraktionsguide gesehen, Bravo und vielen Dank.


----------



## madmurdock (4. Januar 2011)

Die Furbolg Fraktion wurde zB ja sehr stark abgeaendert, da man nun pro "Perlen Abgabe" 2000 Ruf bekommt. Ist das seit Cata noch bei anderen Fraktionen so? Besonders interessiert mich hier die Thorium Fraktion für MC.


----------



## Shaila (5. Januar 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Die Furbolg Fraktion wurde zB ja sehr stark abgeaendert, da man nun pro "Perlen Abgabe" 2000 Ruf bekommt. Ist das seit Cata noch bei anderen Fraktionen so? Besonders interessiert mich hier die Thorium Fraktion für MC.



Betroffene Fraktionen sind die Holzschlundfeste, die Thoriumbruderschaft. Eventuell auch die Argentumdämmerung, die Kruenai und Sporeggar, bin mir jedoch nicht sicher. Zurzeit spiele ich eig. kaum.


----------



## madmurdock (6. Januar 2011)

Thorium kann ich bestätigen. Gibt nun 2k pro Abgabe der Feuer- und Lavakerne. Sporregar demnächst mal schauen. Wobei das mit dem Flugmount und der Killquest eh recht fix ging.


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (13. Januar 2011)

Hey, mir ist noch was aufgefallen...

Bei 3.5. Expedition des Cenarius kommt man am schnellsten voran, indem man zuerst NUR Unbekannte Pflanzenteile (fast überall in den Marschen zu bekommen, ich empfehle die Höhle im Süden Grenze Wälder) abgibt, bis man Wohlwollend ist, und anschließend die Quests beginnt. Wenn man mit denen in den Marschen fertig ist gibts im Schergrat noch ein Lager mit Quests, ich glaub die Zone hieß Ruaanwald. Wenn man dann immer noch nicht ehrfürchtig ist, geht man zum Lager der D.E.H.T.A in der boreanischen Tundra in Nordend und macht da auch die Quests.
Ist auch abwechslungsreicher als um Kreis rennen und Ohren farmen, oder? 

Ich werde weiterhin ergänzen sobald mir was einfällt 

Mfg Swampy


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (13. Januar 2011)

Argentumdämmerung ist GANZ anders geworden!!

Anstatt früher einfach Scholo und Strath hirnlos durchzurennen und Geißelsteine zu farmen muss man jetzt fast die ganzen Pestländer durchquesten. Die Questreihe um überhaupt Ruf zu bekommen startet in den Westlichen Pestländern bei Thassarian in Andorhal (bin mir ziemlich sicher). Man sollte einfach die Quests machen, nebenbei gibt es noch ein bischen Ruf für die Expedition des Cenarius und den Argentumkreuzzug. Wenn man mit den westlichen Pestländern fertig ist gehts ab in die Östlichen, wo man eine Worgin namens Fiona und ihre Karawane begleiten muss. Die ersten Quests werden sein, 2 jungen Paladinen, der dem Kreuzzug beitreten wollen, beizustehen. Wenn man nun der Karawane folgt und fleißig Questet kommt ihr letztendlich an der Kapelle des hoffnungsvollen Lichts an. Dort muss man Mitglied der Dämmerung werden und den beiden Paladinen dabei helfen. Man geht also in die Gruft hinter der Kapelle und haut ein paar Mobs. Bei Abgabe wird man sofort Respektvoll bei der Argentumdämmerung. 
Ab jetzt heißt es Inis gehen: Der Geist (Name vergessen) am Friedhof hinter der Kapelle hat 2 wiederholbare Quests, die jeweils 2k Rufpunkte bringen:

1. Blutrippe in Scholomance killen. Dafür einfach am Eingang geradeaus, links die Treppe runter, durch das Tor, links wenden, immer geradeaus bis zum Raum mit den Drachen. Dann das Tor hinten im Raum nehmen und runter. Den Boss in der Mitte killen, den gleichen Weg zurück und abgeben.

2. Irgendsoein Buch aus Startholme bergen (Haupttor). Das Buch befindet sich im Klosterteil (siehe Karte, liegt im Westen) im Raum gegenüber vom Endboss.

Ich persöhnlich bin mit dem Scholo-Weg leichter klargekommen, da kann man als 85er durch ohne wirklich was zu pullen, und der Weg zum Ziel ist auch kürzer, außerdem kann man nach Thorondil an der Grenze der beiden Pestländer fliegen, was auch wiederum Zeit spart.

Mfg Swampy


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (15. Januar 2011)

Zu *Sporregar*: wird grade von meinem 70er-Pala bearbeitet, werde diesen Beitrag aktualisieren wenn sich noch was ergibt. Derzeitiger Stand: Wohlwollend.

Für Sporregar scheint sich wenig bis gar nichts geändert zu haben.

Zuerst wie üblich die 6 Sumpflordranken und 10 Sporenbeutel abgeben (je 750 Ruf), dann schickt er einen nach Sporregar.
Nun kann man Glühkappen oder fruchtbare Sporen bis zu einem freundlichen Ruf abgeben - Glühkappen in 10er-Paketen, fruchtbare Sporen in 6er-Paketen, gibt beides 750 Ruf. (Glühkappen gibts überall in den Marschen, die roten Pilze; die Sporen gibt es bei den Sporenseglern (die Flugdinger mit gelber Schrift) oder bei den großen Marschenläufern) 
Außerdem bekommt man 2 Quests für Tiefensumpf: das Gehirn der Schattenmutter und den Tiefensporenfarn beschaffen. Diese Bringen (als Mensch mit 10% Rufbonus + 5% durch Gilde) je 1207,5 Ruf. 

Ab Freundlich kann man dann weder Glühkappen, noch Ranken, noch Sporenbeutel abgeben, ab er weiterhin die Sporen. <br>Jetzt muss man Nagas killen - 12 Sklaventreiber und 6 Verzauberinnen -, weiterhin fruchtbare Sporen sammeln oder 5 mal Bluthibiskus abgeben für je 750 Ruf. Die Bluthibiski gibts nur im Tiefensumpf, sie liegen entweder auf dem Boden (rot leuchtende Blume) oder können von Mobs erbeutet werden. Die Nagas findet ihr im Nord-Osten von Sporregar.

Jetzt muss man bis ehrfürchtig Nagas killen, fruchtbare Sporen oder Bluthibiski sammeln.

Meiner Meinung nach geht es am schnellsten immer in den Tiefensumpf reinzurennen, alle Mobs zu legen und zu Plündern bis zu dem Teil wo die beiden Nagas da oben pattroullieren, und dann wieder raus und resetten. Natürlich auf dem Weg jeden Bluthibiskus einsammeln und alle von Mobs plündern (die Fische haben keine).
Ist mit jeder 80er-klasse Problemlos zu schaffen, auf 85 kommt man auch in Hero immer wieder durch wenn man kurz vorm 1. Boss umdreht und resettet - das dauert zwar länger, gibt aber auch Ruf bei der Expedition des Cenarius.<br><br>Kann sein dass die Rufwerte nicht exakt stimmen, da mein Pala immer 10% Ruf als Rassenbonus und 5% durch die Gilde bekommt.

Mfg Swampy


----------



## Shaila (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo, leider hatte ich in der letzten Zeit wenig Zeit für Aktualisierungen des Guides. Danke an die neuen Kommentare/Hilfe/Tipps/Verbesserungen auf welche ich noch nicht eingegangen bin. Ich war mit einer mehr als 80ig seitigen Hausarbeit über den Klimawandel beschäftigt und habe dem entsprechend nun erstmal die Nase voll vom Schreiben. Aber wahrscheinlich werde ich den Guide in 1 - 2 Wochen mal wieder auf die Richtigkeit hin überprüfen, gerade einige Classicfraktionen müssen noch überarbeiten. Der Großteil des Guides sollte aber nach wie vor in Ordnung sein.


----------



## Naho (22. Januar 2011)

ich hab jz endlich 45 ehrfürchtige fraktionen :-D


----------



## Grushdak (23. Januar 2011)

Ja und?
Was hat das jetzt mit diesem Ruf-Guide zu tun?!

ansonsten ...

Ich wollte nur erwähnen, daß es für das Dampfdruckkartell anscheinend mit Cata einige Quests gibt, die nun ordentlich Ruf bringen - je 500.
Zumindest habe ich gestern dazu 2 Instanzquests in Zul'Farak gehabt.

Wahrscheinlich gibt es noch mehr ...


----------



## Naho (23. Januar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Was hat das jetzt mit diesem Ruf-Guide zu tun?!



Mhm überlegen wir mal.
Was haben ehrfürchtige Fraktionen mit Ruf zu tun?

Ich wollte damit ausdrücken , dass dieser Guide es mir sehr erleichtert hat jene Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig zu pushen.


----------



## Shaila (23. Januar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Was hat das jetzt mit diesem Ruf-Guide zu tun?!
> 
> ansonsten ...
> ...



Diese sind nicht neu. Die Questgeber stehen nun nur nicht mehr z.B. in Gadgetzan sondern in der Instanz selber. Sind jedoch die gleichen Quests.


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (24. Januar 2011)

> *Shattrath:*
> 
> *Angriffspläne der Sonnenzorn *= 250 Rufpunkte = Der Questgeber befindet sich in der Nähe des Flugmeister = Die Pläne könnt ihr im Nethersturm bei den Koordinaten 23/71 finden.
> *
> ...



Für Ruf bei der Zerschmetterten Sonne in Shattrath gibt es noch die Daily mit der Multiphasenspektrumsbrille oder so, bei der man nach Nagrand zum Oshu'gun muss und die Brille auf den Feldern benutzen muss: Die Multiphasen-Vermessung
Diese Quest gibt 150 Ruf und ist mit schnellem Fliegen ziemlich schnell erledigt. Kann man auch auf dem Weg zu der Netherdrachen-Daily erldigen, wo man zum Portal und die Mobs killen muss.

Außerdem bedanke ich mich für den Link zu Tales of the Past, den ich bei dem Argentumdämmerung-Teil gefunden habe. Ich werd meinem Post oben demnächst noch passende Buffed.de Datenbank-Links geben, damit der Teil leichter zu überarbeiten ist.


----------



## Videorecordum (25. Januar 2011)

Aloha!

Für die Thoriumbruderschaft:

Ich stand bei ca. 10500/21000 respektvoll und dachte mir - machst die "nebenbei" voll.
Flog zur Thoriumspitze um nochmal nachzugucken was ich nochmal genau abgeben könnte.
NPC meinte - entweder 4x oder 100x Dunkeleisenrückstände

Ich begab mich in in die Schwarzfelstiefen um Diesehttp://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=18945 zu sammeln und abzugeben.
Sammelte bei diesem einen Clearrun so ca. 700-800 Stück.
Als ich 100Stück abgegeben hatte bekam ich dafür 1575 Rufpunkte.

Anscheinend hat sich bei dieser Fraktion auch was geändert.
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=18945

Sollte das hier schon wo geschrieben worden sein, tuts mir leid ;-)

Baba


----------



## Izara (29. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> _*4.4 - Himmelswache der Sha'tari*_
> 
> 
> *Wälder von Terokkar:*
> ...


Hab den Quote mal ein bisschen abgekürzt, weil ich nur zu diesem obigen Abschnitt etwas ergänzen möchte. Nachdem ich nun 3 Tage am Stück bei dieser Fraktion Ruf gefarmt hab, bin ich endlich stolze Besitzerin weiterer Reittiere ^^

Änderung der Menge an Ruf und Gegenständen:

*Rufpunkte durch Schattenstaub:
*

*6 *"Schattenstaub" für *150* Rufpunkte abgeben. 

Also etwas erleichtert worden  Ich habs so gemacht, dass ich eigentlich nur sporadisch die Dailies gemacht hab (nicht jeden Tag) und dann einfach mit dem Elixier der Schatten die Zeitverlorenen gezielt gesucht hab. Die normalen Skettis hab ich einfach nebenbei für den Schattenstaub getötet. Die Bäume auch nur, wenn sie zufällig über mein Pet gestolpert sind ^^ D.h. um schnell an Ruf zu kommen (in ca 8 Stunden 23.000 Ruf gesammelt) sollte man gezielt die Zeitverlorenen Gegner umnieten, Zeitverlorene Rollen sammeln (sofern man natürlich Schattenstaub für das Elixier hatte - kann man aber auch im AH kaufen, genauso wie die Zeitverlorenen Rollen), die "kleinen" Bossgegner beschwören, deren Klauen etc sammeln, Zeitverlorene Opfergabe holen, Terrok beschwören und umnieten und so weiter.. Hab so - mit nebenbei Angeln in den Hochlandschwärmen [doofer Dr. Zwicky -.-] - im Vergleich zu anderen Fraktionen relativ entspannt und schnell Ruf gesammelt und bin nun erleichtert, den Mist endlich nicht mehr machen zu müssen ^^


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (30. Januar 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Gestern mal in Winterquell gewesen... der Stoff-Fritze für Ruf bei der Ewigen Warte steht noch da!!! Schlingendorntal war ich noch nicht, aber dann steigt ja die Hoffnung dass dort auch noch einer sein könnte - oder Blizz hat den in Winterquell übersehen.^^



Sollten alle noch da stehen, mit den gleichen Anforderungen wie vorher... zum Glück, denn sonst wäre mein DK ewig auf Hasserfüllt bei denen 



> *Rufpunkte durch Schattenstaub:
> *
> 
> *6 *"Schattenstaub" für *150* Rufpunkte abgeben.
> ...




Dabei sollte man immer bedenken, dass Terokk nur etwa alle 20 Minuten spawnt (bzw der Knochenhaufen) und nur von einem Spieler umgelegt werden kann. Was nervig ist wenn man 20 minuten für eine Urne braucht und dann ein Hordler kommt und einem Terokk klaut :/

Vielleicht könnte man noch hinzufügen, wie man Terokk besiegen kann, nämlich dass er nach einer bestimmten Zeit seine Bubble macht und gegen alles immun wird, bis der Tank (oder der Solospieler) den durch das blaue Feuer am Boden zieht, was zufällig spawnt, und er dann glaub ich einen Spieler in Raserei versetzt und die anderen abschwächt. (der mit Raserei hat dann 100% mehr Angriffstempo)Ich hab das ganze damals auch in 2,3 Tagen gemacht, ähnlich wie Izara. 

Ich hab 1 mal genug Schattenstaub für die Elixiere gesammelt, das Elixier getrunken und mit schnellem Fliegen die Bereiche oben an den Häusern und unten in den kleinen Häuseransammlungen abgefarmt. Dabei gab es zu den benötigten 40 Rollen pro Elixier auch immer mehr als genug Staub für das nächste Elixier. Dann hieß es nur noch, auf Terokk warten.


----------



## Shaila (31. Januar 2011)

*UPDATE* - 31.01.2011

8.0 - Effektives Rufsammeln/Allgemeine Tipps/Addons/Hilfreiche Seiten

Oben stehender Punkt wurde hinzugefügt. Punk 7.0 wurde aktualisiert.
 *
*


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (5. März 2011)

> *3. Gegenstände:*
> 
> Es gibt viele hilfreiche Gegenstände, generell ist alles nützlich, was Wege verkürzt und Zeit einspart:



Irgendwie fehlt mir da der Schrottbot (wotlk-Repbot) der letztendlich auch noch einfacher herzustellen ist (glaub nur 5 Saronitbarren). Den kann jeder Ingi mit passendem Skill durch eine kleine Quest(reihe? so lange her) in den STurmgipfeln im Norden, gegenüber von Ulduar, erlernen. 

Mfg Swampy

/edit: Zu Punkt 7: Der Schlüsselmeister-Erfolg wurde abgeschafft, ebenso werden (so weit ich weiß) keine Dungeon-Schlüssel mehr benötigt (die BC-Heroschlüssel gibts aber noch)


----------



## qqqqq942 (21. März 2011)

Die Fraktion Shen'dralar gibt es immer noch und man kann auch noch Ruf farmen - allerdings ist der Eingang in deren Bibliothek durch Düsterbruch Nord versperrt - jetzt könnt ihr nur noch über Düsterbruch West da rein.


----------



## Darkbrood (25. März 2011)

Kann mir mal einer sagen wie man denn jetzt Ruf bei den Blutsegelbukanieren kriegt? Die Fraktionen vom Dampfdruckkartell sind bei mir Ehrfürchtig und wenn ich da jetzt "Im Krieg" einstelle kann ich rein garnix in Beutebucht oder Arathihochland (Faldirbucht) umklatschen. Was soll denn der mist?!


----------



## Avolus (25. März 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, kann man nichts in Booty Bay usw. killen, wenn man sich in einer Gruppe befindet...


----------



## Dexis (30. März 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Die Furbolg Fraktion wurde zB ja sehr stark abgeaendert, da man nun pro "Perlen Abgabe" 2000 Ruf bekommt. Ist das seit Cata noch bei anderen Fraktionen so? Besonders interessiert mich hier die Thorium Fraktion für MC.


Ich habe den Erfolg letzte Woche absolviert, beim Beginn war ich neutral (nicht gequestet). Habe dann drei Quests absolviert und bin dann aufgrund eines Tipps aus der Gilde in die Instanz zum NPC. Und es stimmt: man kann bereits ab neutralem Status alle rufsteigernden Gegenstände abgeben, die Lava- und Feuerkerne geben mittlerweile 2.200 Rufpunkte pro Stück. Man benötigt also selbst ab Neutral 0 Punkte 20 Kerne für den kompletten Ruf.


----------



## Nisbo (10. Mai 2011)

Hier mal meine Liste der Port-Items, kannst Du ja evtl mit aufnehmen was Du noch nicht drin hast

 - Siegel der Kirin Tor --> nach Dalaran -- 30 min CD
 - normaler Ruhestein ^^ -- 30 Min CD (mit Gildenbonus 15 min CD)
 - Wappenrock des Argentumkreuzfahrers --> zum Argentumturnier -- 30 min CD
 - Wappenrock von Höllschreis Hand --> nach TB -- 4 Stunden CD
 - Düsterbräus Fernbedienung --> Taverne in den Schwarzfelstiefen -- 1 Stunde CD -- Gruppenportal
- Tuch der Zusammenarbeit (Gildenumhang) --> nach OG -- 8 Stunden CD
- Wickeltuch der Einheit (Gildenumhang) --> nach OG -- 4 Stunden CD
 - Umhang der Koordination (Gildenumhang) --> nach OG -- 2 Stunden CD
 - Die Tochter des Gastwirts (von Archälogie der RS) --> zum normalen RS mit selben CD (also sinnlos)
- Jainas Medaillon --> Dalaran -- 1 Stunde CD -- Gruppenportal
- Gesegnetes Medaillon von Karabor --> BT (Schwarzer Tempel) -- 15 min CD
 - Alchitrank --> Tiefenheim


----------



## Stancedancer (23. Mai 2011)

Ich hab noch mal eine spzielle Frage zum Dampfdruckkartell:

Ich möchte den Ruf unabhängig vom Blutsegeladmiral machen und habe bislang alle vier Fraktionen auf respektvoll.

vor Cataclysm habe ich alle Quests gemacht (Der Unermüdliche).

Nach Cataclysm sind ja viele Questgebiete überarbeitet worden und in Ratchet und anderen Goblin-Standorten sind Quests, die ich eigentlich schon abgearbeitet hatte, wieder aufgetaucht.

Kann ich dort durch Erledigen der nach Cata neu aufgetauchten Quests weiter Ruf farmen? Ich hatte bislang weder Zeit noch Gelegenheit, das zu testen, da es ja vor Cata auch nur bei manchen Quests Ruf gab.

Und gibt es eine Übersicht von Low-Level-Instanz-Quests nach Cata, die für das Dampfdruckkartell Ruf bringen?


----------



## Stancedancer (30. Mai 2011)

So, habs zumindest mit den Quests testen können: Die überarbeiteten Quests in Beutebucht geben auch wieder Ruf beim Dampfdruckkartell. Also wieder in allen Goblin-Städten questen, um da endlich ehrfürchtig zu werden


----------



## Dexis (5. Dezember 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> _*1.7 - Brut Nozdormus*_
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Ich weiß nicht was alles mit dem 4.3 Patch geändert wurde, mittlerweile bekommt man wohl für jeden Boss ordentlich Ruf. Ich habe diese Fraktion in den letzten Wochen gefarmt und da die Beschränkung der Quests für das AQ-Set (40er) seit Cataclysm bereits aufgehobenwurde, man kann die Epic-Quests beliebig wiederholen und den Ruf mehrfach einstreichen.
Leider kann ich die Änderungen nicht im vollen Umfang bestätigen, weil ich nur noch diese ID brauchte um ehrfürchtig zu werden und ich gleich beim ersten 40er-Boss (Prophet Skeram) die Stufe erreichte. Interessanterweise bekam ich nicht nur für den Kill 550 Ruf sondern für jede Spiegelphase des Bosses auch, also insgesamt fünfmal 550 Ruf für den einen Boss^^
Darüber hinaus droppt jetzt jeder Boss, sowohl im 20er als auch im 40er, einen Schlüssel für die Skarabäusschließkästen. Diese beinhalten eine ordentliche Anzahl Skarabäen und manchmal auch bis zu drei Götzen - alles benötigte Teile für das AQ-Set, was wiederum Ruf bringt.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Sobald ihr "Der Pfad des Gerechten" abgeschlossen habt, seid ihr außerdem Mitten in der Ahn'Quiraj Eröffnungsquestreihe gelandet, die ihr aber erst ab Neutral fortsetzen könnt. Sie bringt euch unter anderem Ruf beim Dampfdruckkartell und der Brut selber, sowie unter anderem das epische (Einziges episches Kochrezept in WoW) Kochrezept "Dirges abgefahrene Chimerakottelets"


Soweit ich weiß, ist das Rezept seit Cataclysm nicht mehr per Questreihe zugänglich, da die Insel des Schreckens entfernt wurde. Das Rezept ist nur noch als Sammlerstück von anderen Spielern zu erwerben, die Preise dafür schrauben sich natürlich in gigantische Höhen. Das höchste Gebot welches ich selbst im Chat auf einem Server mitbekommen habe, lag bei unglaublichen 130k Gold....


----------



## Caros (8. Dezember 2011)

Schön wäre es, die entsprechenden Fraktionsbelohnungen mit aufzulisten - Zandalari hatten den wunderbaren Alchi PvP Trank ...


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Mai 2012)

ich will hier einfach mal DANKE sagen für den tollen Guide, der mir momentan viel hilft.


----------



## Devildut (2. September 2012)

wahnsinn!!!
Mein größten Respekt an dich,dieser Guide ist echt sagenhaft gut!!!
Toll das du dir soviel mühe gegeben hast,alles so genau und aber auch einfach sowie verständlich wieder gibts.
Habe wertvolle tipps raus lesen können was mir echt hilft endlich mal ein paar fraktionen abzugrasen
vielen vielen dank ist sehr gut geworden besser gehts kaum =)


----------



## dragonwizard (7. September 2012)

zuerst einmal ein dickes DANKE für den guide!  ich habe da noch eine oder zwei Fragen. 
Zur Heldentat am Rande des Wahnsinns: muss man mit patch 5.0.4 die Ruf.fraktionen mit einem Char machen oder gilt die Heldentat Accountweit, sprich, kann ich die teile mit verschiedenen Char's machen?

 edit: man muss alle fraktionen bei einem char bekommen... wär ja auch sonst zu einfach  

LG dragonwizard


----------



## Verkas (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe nun vor, mich endlich mal an den Ruf der Blutsegelbukkaniere und dem DDK zu machen.
Jetzt habe ich schon etliche Male Kollege google bemüht, aber keinen aktuellen Guide bzw. Tipps. Diesen Fraktionen gefunden.
Soll heißen, das alle auf einem alten stand sind. Dieser hier wohl leider auch.
Hat hier jemand aktuelle Nues oder Tipps?
Möchte ja gerne alle auf Ehrfürchtig bekommen....
Danke euch schon vielmals!!!

Grüße
Verkas


----------



## Keashaa (28. Juni 2013)

Ist doch immer noch das gleiche: Gruppe suchen und die Wachen von Beutebuch klatschen. War das jemals anders für die Blutsegelbukkaniere?


----------



## Veshrae (28. Juni 2013)

Ja. Zu WotLK brauchte man keine Gruppe.
Mit Cata kam der massive HP Anstieg.


----------

